# the vet thing on 4 tonight



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

did anyone watch it an see the poor fat skunk being prescribed swimming lessons to loose weight ?

god im so glad my skunks are annorexic :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saww it!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah thats why im glad that my skunks are apparently annorexic


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah thats why im glad that my skunks are apparently annorexic


Is that a dig Em


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah sel cos i was told my skunks are way too skinny when they are normal size


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah sel cos i was told my skunks are way too skinny when they are normal size


Lol Havok was perfectly hand bag sized when i saw him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lol hun hey he would have got in your hand bag lol xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> lol hun hey he would have got in your hand bag lol xxx


Think he would of got anywhere. Ewan was just like ermmmm what are you


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lol ew an loved them :flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Yeah i saw it too, couldn't believe the size of both of those poor skunks! Christ, one of them could hardly walk it was so fat! Like basketballs wi legs. :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Haven't watched it yet, but will pat special attention now!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

chester is a large skunk, but he has a large frame too. the vet isnt worried about his size. tbh the majority of skunks i have met have been of similar size to him, though i have seen some seriously underweight ones too. its very hard to get a happy medium i think and just as with humans, size and weight shouldnt be a set thing, it should depend on the individual skunk


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I agree that there isnt really a 'set weight' for a lot of animals as they can differ in size etc. but to me those skunks looked FAT! lol 
One of them, the base of its tail had a big fat lump underneath, i thought that was an indication of overweight skunks? 
Mind you all the stuff i know about skunks ive only read so suppose im not really in a position to argue healthy weights etc.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

daikenkai said:


> Yeah i saw it too, couldn't believe the size of both of those poor skunks! Christ, one of them could hardly walk it was so fat! Like basketballs wi legs. :lol2:


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Didnt see it, what was it called? And what channel, may be repeated.....

Dave


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Didnt see it, what was it called? And what channel, may be repeated.....
> 
> Dave


It was on channel 4 and i think its on that 4od thingymajig. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Never mind the skunk what about the naughty tortoise or the very randy staffy:lol2:
Animal Madhouse - 4oD - Channel 4


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Haha! yeah the tortoise was great! My OH couldn't believe how fast it went when chasing those poor kitties. :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I couldn't stop laughing at the tortoise thing. They were treating it like it was a psychologically challenged animal that was savaging the neighborhood kids. :lol2::lol2:

I used to know the person who owns the Skunk! Plenty of RFUK'ers are friends with her on Facebook as well, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I couldn't stop laughing at the tortoise thing. They were treating it like it was a psychologically challenged animal that was savaging the neighborhood kids. :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I used to know the person who owns the Skunk! Plenty of RFUK'ers are friends with her on Facebook as well, as far as I'm aware.


:gasp: whoooooo


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah i saw that, poor little skunks with their big round bellies!
wasnt their also a "dirty" dog and a constipated elephant? :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I have worked with the vet Nick who did the scan on the elephant. This must have been filmed awhile ago as he has gone to live in New Zeland now.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Watched it now. Weight of a skunk 3kg?? My Ozzy must be twice that in his summer superslim condition! I do think the second one shown was hugely overweight though. :whip:

Not sure how hydrotherapy is enjoyed by skunkies - anyone tried it?? I'm sure they must float pretty well with a nice fat layer and their feet are a good size for paddling! :lol2:

I'm thinking feeding less and making the skunkies work harder for their food might be more effective and less traumatic!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Watched it now. Weight of a skunk 3kg?? My Ozzy must be twice that in his summer superslim condition! I do think the second one shown was hugely overweight though. :whip:
> 
> Not sure how hydrotherapy is enjoyed by skunkies - anyone tried it?? I'm sure they must float pretty well with a nice fat layer and their feet are a good size for paddling! :lol2:
> 
> I'm thinking feeding less and making the skunkies work harder for their food might be more effective and less traumatic!


Bandit loves the bath lol. He will just paddle around lmao


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

How is Bandit now?


----------



## swizzer (Nov 6, 2010)

a wanking dog... seen it all now! :blush:


----------

